# Infeed roller modification



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you as this is excellent to know….I would use my 15" Jet more often except for the aberrations.

We will also wait for follow ups on how well it works and any slippage issues.

Can you provide the approximate cost for machining and the covering.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Grizzly sells a direct replacement for the outfeed roller. I've been considering getting one for my 20" planer.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Mind sharing what they charged you for the coating operation?

We have a place not far that we use to do urethane coatings at work, but they were kind of expensive and didn't really specialize in anything for woodworkers.


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

The factory replacement infeed roller cost $57.00 from Grizzly. The machining didn't cost me anything, because I am fortunate to know someone willing to do it for me gratis. The covering by Wood Tech Enterprises was $58.00. So, I'm into it for a little over $150.00, when you fqctor in the shipping. AZWoody - Grizzly does indeed sell a "direct replacement outfeed roller", but the outfeed roller wasn't the culprit. I'm not certain you can substitute the outfeed for the infeed. Judging by the parts diagram, it looks like the ends are machined differently. So far, no slippage, and I don't expect any. Perhaps I would be concerned if I was in the habit of hogging off big cuts at one time, but I never do that. I'm usually not taking cuts any deeper than 1/16" at a pass. If I need to take off more than say 3/8" I will typically save myself some time and frustration by resawing on the bandsaw first.


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

So, I am nearly a year past this modification and thought I would give a little update. First of all, I have not experienced any "slippage" with the new indeed roller. Feeds just as well as the old steel one. Second, I was a little worried about wear. I inspected the roller today, and found it to be in "as new" condition. This was one of the best moves I could have made for my shop.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting an update. If I was going to update my 15" planer to a helix head, I would do this modification also.


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

If anyone is interested in doing this conversion you can save the cost of buying a replacement roller, if you are willing to be without your planer while the original one is out of the machine being turned and covered. I only bought a replacement because I was uncertain how I would like the change, and wanted to be able to return to stock if I thought the change was not an improvement. Also, if anyone is in Western New York, I can save you the cost of a factory replacement infeed roller from Grizzly, because I still have the original, and now am quite sure I won't be needing it anymore. It is FREE, to anyone who wants to come pick it up. Text me at 716-260-5991. It is pretty heavy, so I don't want to ship it.


----------

